# Error in daocore.cpp



## EagleEye1975 (Sep 14, 2002)

Basic information:

My program is developed in MS Visual C++ 6.0 with all current service patches. It is a tracking utility that uses a MS Access database as it's data storage file. (CDaoRecordset stuff).

I am running on Windows 2000, on an AMD K6/2 450 with 500+ MB RAM.

Problem:
Some users who download and try to run my program experience an internal application error. Upon sending them a debug version of the program, they report to me an error in daocore.cpp (I don't have the line number handy right now... I'll find out if it's that important). It's an assertion error, that much I know.

Here's a copy of the error message from the release version:

CHARTRACKER caused an invalid page fault in
module CHARTRACKER.EXE at 0177:0040a0f5.
Registers:
EAX=00000010 CS=0177 EIP=0040a0f5 EFLGS=00010297
EBX=008b9b32 SS=017f ESP=008b97dc EBP=008b9928
ECX=008bf150 DS=017f ESI=008b97dc FS=216f
EDX=00000000 ES=017f EDI=008b991c GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
2b 82 a0 00 00 00 50 68 5c fe 61 00 8d 4d e0 51 
Stack dump:
008b9aa0 00692240 008b9b32 cccccccc cccccccc cccccccc cccccccc cccccccc cccccccc cccccccc cccccccc cccccccc cccccccc cccccccc cccccccc cccccccc

(I have no idea what any of it means, but I'm including it if it helps).

Basically, the error has to do with not being able to access the database. I tracked down the error to the exact point where it occurs in my program, and that point is exactly when it's trying to open the database.

This error generally seems to happen to people who are using a different OS version than myself.

I originally released this program when I was developing it on a Windows 98 platform, and at that time, Windows 2000 users got the error. Upon upgrading to Windows 2000, I tried using the program on a clean install of Win2k, and got the error myself (finally... I had never seen the error personally before). Upon applying Win2k service patches and becoming up to date, the error went away (which is what I've been telling people to do if they are getting the error).

Now, Windows 98 users seem to be having the most problems, but I am getting reports of Win2k and WinXP users also encountering the problem.

I'm not happy telling users to patch up to make my program work... I figure I should have a stable product no matter what the deficiencies of the user's OS are.

The line where the error is happening:

m_Db.Open(".\\chartracker.dat");

the .dat file is really a .mdb file (renamed to .dat to keep inquisitive people from opening it in MS Access), and is an MS Access 97 database.

The only include I have that isn't application-specific is for stdafx.h

Questions:

What do I need to do to ensure that people won't get this error? Are there .dll's that I need to include in my distribution package? If so, which ones?

Is there a code change I can make to include the right things, so this error won't happen?

Is it just something I'm missing?

Will provide code samples privately upon request and non-disclosure/non-use agreement.

ICQ: 384954
or email: [email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

The line number would certainly help. So would some details about the database (eg is it access2000 type and dao3.6 or is it the jet3.5 stuff ?)

Regarding redist stuff - there is a possibility. If you have a customer who gets the error on 98 - have him run the libraries update from the corporate download site to see if the error vanishes (or perhaps send him vcredist.exe from your sp5 and have him run that instead).


----------

